# MY painting and drawing



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

actually that first picture is a paint by number. i have the same one. thats def. not right that your calling it YOUR painting.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

acutally that was not a paint by #, that i did. i looked at the paint by # and painted it, i did not use the paint by # though.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Then how come you said it was a picture of a horse at your old barn?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Cuz it is. I looked at the pain by # to paint the shape and details, but i added a few thing of my own.


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

Who cares if its a paint by number. She painted it, she can have some credit. The drawing is really cute.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I can't see the drawing. :[

Too light on my screen, I guess. Just looks white.

Sorry.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

The painting looks nice!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

How old are you? I'm just curious.

And lol, because I have that paint by number too. 

Kudos to you for finishing yours. I can NEVER finish them. I hate painting. You did a nice job.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

She's 12, Rissa.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh, okay. Makes sense then I guess.


Snap though, that's a good paint by number for a kid! Color me jealous. I can't even color with crayons.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Actually leahkathleen, i turned 13 in april.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah, happy belated birthday then. :]


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

aww thanks


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Who cares if it's a paint by number? I think it looks very realistic, those things are hard!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

And plus i painted it, so threrefor it is my painting.


----------

